

In a previously unpublished story, Kurt Vonnegut bellies up to the bar - edw519
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/arts/la-ca-kurt-vonnegut18-2009oct18,0,4119732,full.story

======
growt
SPOILERS AHEAD:

Maybe Vonnegut is over my head but throwing a cat over a wall that scratches
someone later and showing pictures of people to known paranoiacs with the
intention to get them killed seem like two very different things.

~~~
silentbicycle
Spoiler alert, dude.

~~~
growt
sorry didn't see that. fixed it.

~~~
silentbicycle
It's too late now, but using rot13 works well for that sort of thing.

------
hubb
this is the 2nd posthumous short story collection of his released, i think.
the first was one was a far cry from 'bagambo snuff box' and 'welcome to the
monkey house', but it offered an interesting window into his development as a
writer. i'll definitely pick this up when it's released

------
Confusion
It rather reminds me of the rather absurd/sinister stories by Roald Dahl.

~~~
jcl
It reminds me of Neil Gaiman's short story "We Can Get Them For You
Wholesale", which also features a killer and would-be client meeting in a bar.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Get_Them_For_You_Wholesa...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Get_Them_For_You_Wholesale)

